# IUI Advice Needed



## Spud1980 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello everyone

I've come here for some advice and positive thoughts, I hope this is ok!

We have just undergone our second DIUI (with Pregnyl trigger) - today was my test day and it was another BFN   

There are no known issues with me - my cycle is normally around 32 days which they told me was not a problem), but the last two months when I've had the treatment, my cycles have suddenly become very long.  Although today was my test day, it is day 36 and I still haven't come on.  Cycles of this length are very unusual for me and I'm not really sure what is going on!

At my last appointment the (very positive and helpful) nurse said that we should consider stimulated IUI as it has a much better success rate and they can control things better.  When we had our implications appt with the Dr he said that he strongly advised that we should use IUI (natural first then stimulated) and that we should only consider IVF as a last resort as there are no known problems with me.  However, when I called the clinic today I spoke to a different nurse who basically told me that any form of IUI was completely pointless in her view and we should try IVF.    

I have to say that the attitudes of the nurses at my clinic have been a bit mixed: generally speaking the clinic is great, but some of the nurse are really anti-IUI, yet the consultants (and more senior nurses) seem to be more positive.  I guess we should be encouraged by that but it's so demoralising having another BFN and I need to feel like we are doing something to give us a better chance!

I don't know what to do and I thought I would come on here for some advice.  My gut is telling me that we should try a stimulated cycle of DIUI rather than another natural and see how we get on.  I don't really want to go to IVF, at least yet: I'm a bit scared of the impact of the drugs on me, work and financially (we are funding this privately and the cost of DIVF is so high in our area!).  My husband feels that we have only just started and should have a bit more faith in the IUI process!

Has anyone been successful with stimulated DIUI?  Any words of advice or positive experiences would be appreciated. My husband has a child from a previous relationship but health complications mean that we now need a donor, all of our friends/family have kids and although my husband is great I sometimes feel very alone - although I don't post on here very much I do lurk and it is good to be able to share my frustration with people in a similar position!

Sorry for the long post and thanks for reading  

xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi.
The general advice with IUI  if no obvious issues is 3 natural followed by 3 stimulated. 
IUI can work - there are many women who can vouch for this. 
In Europe many clinics offer more than one insemination which can obviously increase the odds.
It may also be worth reading the Cryos thread... 
Good luck


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi spud1980

Back in 2008 I had 3 natural cycles all resulted in BFN. I then had a stimulated cycle and fell pregnant. Our DD was born 2009. However we are now trying for a sibling and went straight for stimulated IUI (done 2 rounds) which have both been BFN so we are now going for IVF. 
Good Luck whatever you decide to do Xx


----------



## Camsie (Aug 18, 2013)

I started with stimulated IUI, round one didn't work and I'm about to start round 2.  I'm 36 and have a low AMH, so need to get cracking... taking the drugs isn't bad at all, I didn't have any side effects and found injecting simple.  Good luck whatever you decide x


----------

